# Shoes! Pedipeds, See Kai Run, Preschoolians, Jack and Lily, Robeez, etc



## EricaJean (Aug 25, 2013)

So -- I'm getting ready to purchase my daughter's first pair of walking shoes. She'll be mostly indoors, but I want something that will be safe for her to toddle around in outside, too. THere are a LOT of options. I've searched the forum and found some threads from 2008/2009 that said preschoolians were poor quality, see kai run had leaking/dye bleeding issues, and some other things but I know that things evolve and change over time so I was hoping for some more recent opinions.

So... what shoes do you put on your beginning walker's feet? What do you like about them? What do you not like? Can you compare to a similar brand? Give me the dish, mamas!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

You're not going to like this, but the general recommendation is no shoes for new walkers. Of course, they should have something on their feet if they're toddling outside to protect their feet, but inside bare feet or socks with tread are the best option. My kids spent their first couple years in those leather soft sole toddler shoes.

http://www.unshod.org/pfbc/pfmedresearch.htm

http://www.orthoseek.com/articles/selshoes.html

http://www.americaspodiatrist.com/2009/10/the-top-3-ways-wearing-shoes-harms-our-feet-%E2%80%93-and-what-we-can-do-about-it/


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree, indoors barefoot, outdoor a moccasin like Bobux. Bobux also makes great soled shoes too. Check their sales on the Bobux site too. Pedipeds are outstanding quality. I have purchased many pairs of them and am always impressed with the quality (amazon.com has good pricing).


----------



## rbrashe (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree barefoot or soft soled shoes are best. I love stride rites and pediped for outdoors. Love these brands offer washable options too


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

We used shoo shoos for our first shoes. We got the leather/suede soles first, and then a pair of rubber soles (VERY thin rubber, so still super flexible) when the weather got cold/wet for outside. They lasted a LONG time. I'm sure if I'd taken better care of them they could have lasted through both kids, but there are 4 years in between them so they didn't quite make it. (Even with holes in the bottoms, I still used them for days when the little one was only going to be in the stroller or carried, as the uppers still look good.) The rubber soles never wore out.


----------



## EricaJean (Aug 25, 2013)

Why would I not like the recommendation that barefoot is best? I know that... lol. That was why I specified the brands that I did - they are all soft soled, as close to barefoot as possible shoes. Unless you only saw the title and didn't actually *read* the content of my post? I did a Robeez knock off for my son, but there weren't as many options that I was aware of when he was a baby. Just wasn't sure, brand wise, which had the best quality for the price, which held up the best, if there were brands that you felt were more flexible, more roomy, more etc than others.

But I have all intention on getting a pediped/see kai run/robeez/bobux/jack and lily/preschoolians shoe for her to be outside in.


----------



## EricaJean (Aug 25, 2013)

And of course, all of the soft-soled brands list a hundred reasons why they are better than the other soft-soled brands, LOL. So I just wanted to know real experience from other mama's. <3


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

When I was a Nanny a couple of my families & friends had preschoolians for their kids and we loved them for the sheer fact that you can SEE where the toes hit, cuz the sole is clear, so no guessing if they fit well, but they didn't hold up well in the long run.


----------



## Oread (Aug 12, 2012)

We put our daughter in Pedipeds when she first started walking

These http://amzn.com/B000SDYMCG were the definite favorite

Once she switched to hard-soled shoes Stride Rite has been by far the best and we have bought this shoe for her in at least 3 different sizes by now (beware they run about 1/4 to 1/2 size smaller than other brands though) http://amzn.com/B00APV4BKY

I think See Kai Run shoes are super cute, but they tend to sell a lot of sandals and Mary Janes for little girls, and we find sneakers more practical for everyday where and Stride Rite has a bigger selection of them. Also very important for us is that the straps tighten up enough and don't come undone, she has narrow feet so they will easily slide out of many shoes, and that's why I love that pair of Stride Rites I mentioned, they actually cinch down enough and have plenty of velcro. The brand of shoe you prefer for your kiddo might just depend on her foot shape and how she walks - Robeez *never* fit my daughter, they were always too wide and fell off, but I know they work great for plenty of other kids.


----------



## mariee (Mar 4, 2012)

Love Pedoodles. My son has quite wide feet and these were adorable as well as able to accomodate his feet comfortably.


----------



## cantora87 (Dec 29, 2012)

Our LO isn't quite walking, but when Green Baby Bargains had them for 50% off we got several pairs of Pedoodles for outdoor wear. They're soft, flat, and have wide toe-boxes so their toes can spread as the walk/run like they're meant to. They also use eco-friendly, non-toxic materials to make them.


----------



## pmiriam (Feb 20, 2008)

I can highly recommend Soft Star Shoes.

High quality, soft material, sheepskin innersoles, handcrafted in the USA.

http://www.softstarshoes.com/


----------



## ssantos (Oct 22, 2007)

My kids both had fat ankles and the Robeez were too tight around the ankles even with the proper size. Loved Pedipeds and then See Kai Run as they got a little older. See Kai Run shoes do not hold up so well, so when they got a little older went to Striderite and never looked back. Loved the red patent leather Mary Janes!


----------



## LorienIslay (Oct 21, 2012)

We used Robeez for a long time because they are so readily available second hand  They also make larger and larger sizes. I also have a pair of See Kai Run Smaller which are lovely soft leather the same flexibility as Robeez, just not sueded. I don't think we put Jack into a hard-soled shoe until he was past the age of two.


----------



## vanni (Jan 16, 2012)

I second the Stride Rite recommendation. We don't have this exact pair, but the Stride Rites with the kind of thin, flexible sole as pictured here http://www.amazon.com/Stride-Rite-SRT-SM-Viola/dp/B008KKJ2A6/ref=pd_sbs_shoe_13 are great!


----------



## MissAnthrope (Jan 31, 2011)

Storebought, we opted for Robeez and the various knockoffs thereof (ministar, etc.). But my favorite new-walker shoes are the ones I make...I use a pattern very much like this one: http://www.etsy.com/listing/61985593/tutorial-and-baby-shoe-pattern-baby because I find they are easy to adjust for narrow feet like my first one had and the most forgiving of chubby feet like my second child has and they stay on wiggly, flexible feet like my third one has. You can't beat homemade for ideal fit!


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerxella*
> 
> You're not going to like this, but the general recommendation is no shoes for new walkers. Of course, they should have something on their feet if they're toddling outside to protect their feet, but inside bare feet or socks with tread are the best option. My kids spent their first couple years in those leather soft sole toddler shoes.
> 
> ...


 WOW, excellent resources. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Taqah (Jul 8, 2011)

I second soft star -- as close to no shoes as you can get with children's shoes and the sole is so much more flexible than see kai run. everyone always comments on them too--in a good way.


----------



## endwood (Jul 8, 2011)

See kai run are awesome, the only shoes i buy. They are cute and hold up well


----------



## ingeling (Jan 15, 2007)

These first shoes are great. Super soft, all leather, with lightly padded soles and adjustable velcro in the back of the foot which makes them stay on. http://www.ingeling.com/34.html


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Ingeling-just fyi you're not allowed to post your own business website unless you pay for advertising...


----------



## LoveNFaith522 (Jul 17, 2012)

For DDs first shoes we went with Robeez soft soled leather shoes. She wore those, when we went out, errands, etc. We got them when she was around 7 months old because MIL babysits DD while we work and has hardwood floors. DD was cruising around the house and we noticed she would often slip with her socks on. It was winter....so going barefoot all day wasn't going to work. She stayed in Robeez until she started taking her first steps and then we moved to SRT Stride Rite shoes. Now she wears a variety of Stride Rite, Clark's Kids (my favs) and Pedipeds.

FYI...if your child has long narrow feet like mine I find that Clark's Kids has THE BEST shoes for narrow-footed babies. Stride Rite and Pedipeds run much wider.


----------



## tis_unnatural (Jun 23, 2007)

To piggyback on this topic, does anyone have a recommendation for a good winter shoe that will work in the snow? My son is 13 months old and has huge feet (he's currently in a size four, which seems big, but maybe my older son just had small feet in comparison







). We live in MN and are outside all the time in the fall and winter so I'm looking for something that will stand up to wet leaves and snow. And what do people do about new walkers and snow boots since obviously boots don't have flexible soles? My son never wears shoes in the house, just socks when it's cold, but he needs something for when we're outside. Any advice would be great! Thank you!


----------



## mrsmeredith (May 2, 2009)

Go for soft star shoes!! They are pricey but well worth it! How many pairs of shoes does a toddler really need anyways? Sign up to get on their email list and get notified when they have their annual sale.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Brands vary a lot. Closed toe and the ability to bend in half with one hand are the keys. I've had great luck with Smaller, pedipeds, naturino, Stride Right, tsukashmai, but they all vary among styles.


----------



## manysplinters (Oct 1, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tis_unnatural*
> 
> To piggyback on this topic, does anyone have a recommendation for a good winter shoe that will work in the snow? My son is 13 months old and has huge feet (he's currently in a size four, which seems big, but maybe my older son just had small feet in comparison
> 
> ...


If you have basic sewing skills and access to raw tanned leather, you can make moccasins pretty easily - I've seen online patterns, or you could use a slipper pattern. Then if you want to go the easier route, you can take a felt liner from a snow boot (you can buy these separately for about $10.00) and then stick it inside the moccasin. They will be warm and great for snowy days (not for wet or salt, though). We live in northern Canada and did this for our kids.


----------



## LittleCapucine (May 16, 2012)

I'm stumped on the outdoor angle, too. There is a lot of hose-sand-dirt-mud play going on in my back yard most days right now, and the Smaller (See Kai Run) and Robeez leather soft soles we have are clearly not made for it. Some days he has no shoes at all because they are drying from the day before. Plus they get so stiff! I just bought a water shoe my daughter also had (Nike Sunray Protect) that is a fabulous shoe in general, but even super bendy it isn't a soft-sole and I'm whacking myself for not realizing. My 18 month old has poor balance so barefoot is what I'm trying to stay close to (too many thorns, rocks, and splinters in the yard). Do they MAKE soft-sole water shoes? Anyone know?


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

I found an old thread about soft soled sandal/summer shoes here http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1077810/soft-soled-water-shoes
ETA these are pretty awesome looking!! They're included in the link above. http://www.foosies.com/proddetail.asp?prod=BCL94.04.91&cat=13


----------



## estrellablanca (Dec 23, 2011)

Long time lurker here, but I had such a hard time finding warm soft soled shoes, so I wanted to share my solution. We live in the Canadian prairies, so we have to deal with COLD weather. The best soft soled shoes we found were Padraig slippers (www.padraigcottage.com). Both of my son's wear them outside with no problems. The sheepskin seems to keep their feet dry, even if the ground is a little wet (not ideal for rain obviously). I even found these warmer than authentic moccasins (which we have as well).

They are really easy to pull on and off, and they can be washed and dried by machine. I also like that they are handmade by a Canadian family. We purchase a new pair each fall, and that usually lasts all season. The worn pair can be handed down to the next child, but only for indoor use, as the sheepskin looses its warmth when it gets really compacted.

Good luck finding the right pair!


----------



## JenVose (Jun 17, 2013)

Because we use shoes so seldom at this point, we haven't really gone "all-out" on shoes. At home/visiting, DD is generally barefoot, even when playing outside. We use shoes only when she's going to be walking "in public" basically. For our family, we don't worry so much about the super-thin, flexible soles, as she has plenty of time to walk and move her feet - we have a pair of basic sneakers that aren't any more or less flexible than sneakers for older kids/adults; and a pair of cute Garanimals sandals that have a good amount of give, but aren't perfect. On the flip side of the coin, I think it's somewhat important for toddlers to learn walking in "real" shoes, especially if they're getting plenty of barefoot time for development.


----------



## MissAnthrope (Jan 31, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tis_unnatural*
> 
> To piggyback on this topic, does anyone have a recommendation for a good winter shoe that will work in the snow? My son is 13 months old and has huge feet (he's currently in a size four, which seems big, but maybe my older son just had small feet in comparison
> 
> ...


I highly recommend Stonz booties http://www.stonzwear.com/Stonz_Booties/Department.aspx?DeptID=7 They're a bit pricey, so you might see if you can spot them on one of those steals/bargain sites, but they do the trick. They are soft, virtually waterproof, flexible, long-fitting, machine-washable, and pretty durable, too. In a very cold/snowy climate, I would also get the liners or knit some very thick socks to go in them, since they are quite thin.


----------



## forestmushroom (Sep 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tis_unnatural*
> 
> To piggyback on this topic, does anyone have a recommendation for a good winter shoe that will work in the snow? My son is 13 months old and has huge feet (he's currently in a size four, which seems big, but maybe my older son just had small feet in comparison
> 
> ...


Check out Stonz Shoes! They are the best.


----------



## Laurucha (Apr 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleCapucine*
> 
> I'm stumped on the outdoor angle, too. There is a lot of hose-sand-dirt-mud play going on in my back yard most days right now, and the Smaller (See Kai Run) and Robeez leather soft soles we have are clearly not made for it. Some days he has no shoes at all because they are drying from the day before. Plus they get so stiff! I just bought a water shoe my daughter also had (Nike Sunray Protect) that is a fabulous shoe in general, but even super bendy it isn't a soft-sole and I'm whacking myself for not realizing. My 18 month old has poor balance so barefoot is what I'm trying to stay close to (too many thorns, rocks, and splinters in the yard). Do they MAKE soft-sole water shoes? Anyone know?


These are great for protecting feet during outdoor water play: http://www.amazon.com/Imse-Vimse-Water-Shoes-months/dp/B002KMF5VK/


----------



## BumkinsMum (Sep 10, 2003)

3 generations of Soft Star Shoes for my family. Nothing better.

Love that they are a FAMILY based SMALL company so you get very honest and kind people who listen to your needs in footwear for your L.O.

They are quoted as 2nd to going barefoot for babies/toddlers.


----------



## LunaLady (Dec 28, 2010)

I third (fourth?) Soft Star Shoes! They are fabulous!


----------

